

Using Visualization to Kill a Hoax - byrneseyeview
http://www.charm.rhul.ac.uk/projects/p2_3_2.html

======
xsmasher
Intersesting (and hackerish) side note on how the story finally broke:

"When Brian Ventura, a financial analyst from Mount Vernon, New York, put the
recording of Liszt's Transcendental Etudes credited to Hatto into his
computer, the Gracenote database used by the iTunes software identified the
disc not as a recording by Hatto but as one by László Simon."

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Joyce_Hatto#Recordings_unmasked>

Other sources claim this was "almost certainly due to someone deliberately
planting the information in the Gracenotes database" because "the track
timings are too dissimilar for the software to pluck Simon's BIS recording out
of the many 12-track CDs it holds"
<http://www.pristineclassical.com/HattoHoax.html>

------
gaius
_We have no basis on which to speculate as to how this situation might have
come about. It would, however, be very desirable for those who are in a
position to clarify this to do so_

Nicely put.

------
tentonova2
Can someone explain why the visualizations are triangles, if the two axis are
meant to represent similarity and time?

~~~
hugh_
_The horizontal axis represents musical time, from the beginning to the end of
the piece, while the vertical axis shows how far the similarities persist into
the higher-level structure of the piece._

If I understand this correctly, this means that the vertical axis goes from
"similarity in large-scale structure" at the top to "similarity at the
momentary scale" at the bottom, so the triangle is a sensible way to look at
it.

~~~
brown9-2
I think it might be easier to look at the triangle from bottom-to-top; the
"higher-level structures" build upon/are made up of the lower-level
structures.

Or at least that's how this musicology-phile interpreted them.

------
Evgeny
_We have no basis on which to speculate as to how this situation might have
come about. It would, however, be very desirable for those who are in a
position to clarify this to do so._

The wikipedia page has some details on how this situation came about:

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Joyce_Hatto#Recordings_unmasked>

------
tibbon
I wonder what the response is of the audiophiles who were claiming that these
were original recordings? I know those types don't like to be debunked by
'science'. They seemed fairly adamant about this hoax being true and were
somewhat insulting to anyone who thought differently.

------
byrneseyeview
Thanks for the headline, llimllib!
<http://twitter.com/llimllib/statuses/7502975524>

------
alex_h
I wonder if the youtube audio fingerprinting algorithms would have picked this
up, had these tracks been uploaded.

------
lincolnq
The link to the side-by-side sound file is redirected to a useless page. Did
anyone manage to track it down?

~~~
xsmasher
This page has side-by-side graphics and a split-channel mp3
<http://www.pristineclassical.com/HattoHoax1.html>

